# Standards ... Schnauzer vs Poodle?



## Mina (Mar 14, 2010)

I've read a lot about both the Standard Schnauzer and Standard Poodle. And yes, I realize that they are quite different.

But does anyone have any first-hand experience on the comparing these two breeds regarding things like general temperament, trainability, energy levels, drives etc, etc, etc???


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

My extended family has had many standard poodles over the years (10 total) and I own 2 standard schnauzers. Realize that is the size of my knowledge....

I think of both breeds you have individuals that vary. For example of my 2 SS, the female is very prey high drive, the male is low drive. So the female wasn't trustworthy around my cat for ages, whereas the male is absolutely trustworthy. 

I've known standard poodles that were absolute cat killers and had a high prey drive. I"ve known poodles that were not.

I would guess that poodles have higher energy levels, they are built to run.

In play style my 2 schnauzers like to be rough and tumble and wrestle and body slam, poodles I run into at the dog park want to run and play tag. they don't appreciate wrestling.... My uncles poodle hates schnauzers (poodle was poorly socialized) so I've never seen my schnauzer play with her.....My grandmothers and aunts and uncles poodles togehter tend to play chase in the yard.

Around young children my high drive female is a saint and perfect, my male is a bit skittish. My aunts poodle bites very young children (again this is the poorly socialized dog mentioned before) I've known relatives family poodles to bite their own children and I've knows family poodles that were absolutely reliable. So it really all varries on the temperment of the dog and how the owner socializes it and trains it.

Schnauzers are different than poodles in training. I wouldn't say that one was smarter than the other.... you just have to know what motivates the particular dog you are training in order to be successful training it (and use R+)

So in comparing the 2 breeds ask yourself what do you want in a dog? Do you love to play fetch? Get the Poodle.


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm researching these two breeds too, it's a hard decision. Except we're stuck on between mini poodle and mini schnauzer, lol! Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## brianna_son (Dec 29, 2012)

annadee said:


> I'm researching these two breeds too, it's a hard decision. Except we're stuck on between mini poodle and mini schnauzer, lol! Let us know what you decide on.


 I have a mini poodle and my grandparents have had mini schnauzers since i have been alive. Mini Schnauzers tend to get very protective and from personal eperience they are npt the best with children, yet our toy poodle is the model of socialization yet the play ALL day long!


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

brianna_son said:


> I have a mini poodle and my grandparents have had mini schnauzers since i have been alive. Mini Schnauzers tend to get very protective and from personal eperience they are npt the best with children, yet our toy poodle is the model of socialization yet the play ALL day long!


Thanks, I am leaning towards a mini poodle because I've more experience with them. But my mom really likes the mini schnauzer, but they are terriers so their personalities are probably a whole lot different from a labrador so I'm kind of hesitant.


----------



## Mina (Mar 14, 2010)

NRB said:


> My extended family has had many standard poodles over the years (10 total) and I own 2 standard schnauzers...


Thanks, NRB!!! It seems very difficult to get first-hand info on the Standard Schnauzer. I guess there aren't that many around.



annadee said:


> I'm researching these two breeds too, it's a hard decision. Except we're stuck on between mini poodle and mini schnauzer, lol! Let us know what you decide on.


The Mini Schnauzer, I've read, is very different from the Standard (think of two different breeds). We've seen quite a few Mini and Toy Poodles and have not been impressed by their overall temperaments (or health). _For us_, there would be no question that, _if_ we were looking at Minis (which we are not), the Poodle would be out of consideration. For you, I would humbly suggest that, unless you have confidence in your raising/training skills, a Mini Poodle would be much easier than a Schnauzer. Having said that, a well-bred, well-trained Mini Schnauzer is a gr8 dog!

With the Standards, we're not having much luck at all getting (first-hand) information. So far, the few breeders we've contacted, have been far more interested in selling a puppy, than providing general information - we obviously haven't found any gr8 breeders yet. 

From what we've read, the Schnauzer is high energy/low energy, gr8 family dogs/not tolerant of kids, handler friendly/tough dogs to handle, gr8 with people/suspicious of people, good with other dogs/aggressive with other dogs ... it goes on like that :doh: .

From what we've gathered so far, overall, the Schnauzer will probably be a harder (and probably sharper) dog, requiring a more experienced hand, and the Poodle, higher energy (although that can vary quite a bit). I'm _of the impression_ that the Poodle is smarter, more eager to please, and easier to train, but that could simply be Poodle propaganda (Poodles of all sizes we've known have not been nearly as bright as their press would have us believe).

On paper, both breeds are terrific - but what breed isn't terrific on paper? At this point, we're _leaning_ a bit more towards the Schnauzer, as they _seem_ to have far fewer health and temperament issues (probably because there are so relatively few around).

But we're far away from making any kind of decision and, at this rate, don't seem to be making a whole lot of headway. It's all up in the air and, quite frankly, I wish would come down to earth already!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't have any experience with schnauzers, but if you're interested in learning more about standard poodles, I can PM you the names of some breeders who were extremely helpful when we were researching and a few that were recommended but I never contacted. Where in NJ are you? I'm in SE PA. 

I have very limited dog experience, but I can say that Katie (20-month-old standard poodle) is everything you described: smart (although she sometimes hides it well), eager to please, easy to train and live with. Poodles weren't even on our "long list" of potential breeds mostly because the ones I had met (toys & minis) were poorly behaved, snappy, and barky. As I learned more and met some well-bred dogs I began to see them in a new light. 

I really think there is a difference in temperament with breeding. I saw this yesterday when we were at a pet expo. Katie was excited at first, but calmed down quickly and was very well-behaved around people and other dogs. As we were leaving, we encountered another standard poodle who turned and, seemingly out of nowhere, snapped at Katie. Katie just kept walking, while the other poodle continued to snark.


----------



## Mina (Mar 14, 2010)

cookieface said:


> I can PM you the names of some breeders who were extremely helpful when we were researching and a few that were recommended but I never contacted.


Feel free to forward as many names as you like.
It's much appreciated, Cookie.
Thank you.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

thought of an obvious thing; the Standard poodle is Bigger than the Standard Schnauzer. As in taller. My guys fit well into a 30" long crate. No way could you cram any standard poodle I know into that space. I got the standards for many reasons, one being I wanted to fit 2 comfortably in the back of my Subaru Outback. 

Also the SP has a deeper chest (difficult to explain) so more prone to bloat than the standard schnauzer. I've know a couple Poodles that had to have their stomachs staples (not sure I'm recalling that correctly stomach or intestines?) b/c they would flip frequently and twist. SO yes as a rule I'd say that the SP have more health issues.... but not greatly. And as a rule the standard schnauzer has less health issues (of course I had GI issues with one of my dogs but her case is very rare) 

But honestly if you go with a good breeder the heath issues should be mitigated. Just pick what you want. The schnauzer will be more independent, the poodle more retriever like... I think both dogs can make good family dogs. In my experience the Poodles tend to be more thin skinned. The schnauzers are tougher. For example my 2.5yo child accidentally tripped and fell on top of the sleeping schnauzer puppy, the puppy was about 6mo old. And the pups reaction was Meh, whatever dude.. SHe has a very high pain threshold and high tolerance for physical stuff. Another time my husband wasn't paying attention and looked over and noticed dd standing about 6 inches taller than normal. Turns out she was standing on the side of the prone schnauzer.... 

re; dog agression.... I do find leash reactivity in my dogs, but was able to train the female out of it... the male is a work in progress mainly b/c I've devoted less time to him lately. But again he is a more skittish temperament than the female. But both dogs play very well with other dogs at their doggie daycare. It's the leash that gets them reactive.

Schnauzers can be a very barky breed. Standard Poodles don't usually get that reputation. I do know one rescue SP that did bark non stop when it's owner wasn't around... but he really wasn't the norm. he probably had a bit of separation anxiety. 

Honastly I think the breed that you choose will be totally dependent on the quality of breeder that you can find to work with. That will really make or break your experience with choosing the right dog for your family. If I were torn between the 2 breeds but found only a good standard poodle breeder and lousy standard schnauzer breeders then I'd go with the poodle.

And do stay away from the ones who just want to sell you a puppy. Find a breeder that is well respected within their breed groups, maybe one who has served on the board for their breed organization. Some on who does the right health testing. Someone who is genuinely interested in promoting their breed, and someone who will take a dog of theirs back no questions asked if it doesn't work out in your home.

and dont' forget; Poodles were bred to be retrievers, schnauzers bred to kill vermin, guard the house and etc. That is 2 totally different types of dogs. keep that in mind.


----------



## Oscyjack (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a now 14 year old Standard Schnauzer from Skansen Kennels in Cali. He was the pick/dominant of the litter. From day one you could tell he thought through all decisions. He was very easy to train, and required very little coaxing for PP work. SS are great dog's, high intelligence, but a more human like thought process, low cost to feed (though I have him groomed for $50 a month), and big enough to handle himself in all situations. The SS is an independent breed, very loyal and loving, but doesn't watch or follow your every move like my AmStaff and GSD. All of my dogs are fantastic and I wouldn't trade them for the world, however Oscy (SS) was the most interesting of any dog I have ever had or seen. He was known in my area as the King of the Forest, for being off leash, trustworthy, and passively dominant.

My SS grew to be 23.3" at the whither, and I prefer bigger dogs, so I am a little biased. 

Either way, both breeds are great.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

23.3 is humongous. the breed standard is 19.5 tops for males. . My female I think is 18" and 33 lbs, the male is a bit taller (but is 1 year old end of this month) and is I'd guess 19" and 36lbs... he's pretty lean as he's still in the gangly teenager stage.

oops, just measured the boy, he's 20.


----------



## Oscyjack (Jan 14, 2013)

Breed standard is up to 20", but yes, 19.5" preferred. He's a big boy at 54 lbs! All of my dogs always grow 2/3" taller than usual. I attribute it to their lifestyle, they run/walk leash free for a minimum of 15 miles per day, eat a raw diet with joint/oil etc supplements. Even at 14 Oscy still does the 15 miles, though you can tell he's gotten much older, and much prefers the winter now. With all three pooches they swim for 30-45 minutes 3 times a day.





















There he is about 1.5 years ago in all his glory.


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

Your standard is gorgeous!!


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

We had softer dogs all our lives (Boxers, now a Berner) and 1 Giant Schnauzer and we are in driving range of Skansens-- would go to look at those beautiful dogs in awe for years before getting one.... (Slyvia imust be in her late 70's so I dont foresee being able to acquire one of her dogs for much longer, plus if you go in person you can negotiate on price and get an amazing dog for less than some random dog you get from the classifieds)...Later my brother got a mini male form her also amzing, and beautiful, really. ANYhew....
We looked at alot of standards- liked the more manageable size... although I do agree the standard IS a really different dog than the other too variieties-- they are a really big dog in a little package, and if anything, even sharper than the Giants-- 
Just be prepared for that-- I am in love with my Giant Schnauzer but, I do not think we would ever get another one, or something along that line as we have discovered, that with alot of time and training (on our part) we are not really naturally the people for that kind of dog-- the Berner sennenhund is a much better fit for us.... If I had to choose between poodle or schnauzer though, I would go with the schnauzer-- we like a bit harder dog (I walk with alot of poodles including some dominant ones, but it is just different)... but not knowing you I do not know what fits you best, hope this helps....


----------



## Oscyjack (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you for the compliment. I will try to find some pictures from his earlier days. He's ~13 in that picture, and still strikingly handsome. Skansen is without doubt among the top of the pack for SS/GS breeders, though there are a few other greats. The SS is a really neat dog, and hard is a great way to describe them. Terribly rugged, balanced. He is like a swordsman/dancer with his movements, whereas my AmStaff is like a bull. Very interesting wrestling match.

I would highly recommend a SS to any potential owner with dog experience. A SS is naturally dominant, and tactfully pugnacious. But a really cool, rare, and old breed with very little health issues.


----------

